# New member



## CroDino (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi all 

I am a new member and owner of 2008 audi TT automatic from Croatia.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi CroDino,Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 
Here's a good post if the Mk2 is new to you with lots of great information and links for various topics geared specifically for the new TT owner -








FAQ - Mk2 Coupe & Roadster New User Information


Intended for new and potential Mk2 TT owners, these posts will provide you with some really good information on both the Coupe and Roadster to help you with topics such as factory specs, available options, potential mechanical or engine issues. As with any used car be sure to investigate the...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

